# Neill Blomkamp's 'Mild Oats' will "ruin" his filmmaking career.



## TetraVaal (Aug 21, 2013)

'Mild Oats', which was described to Mark Yarm as a micro-budgeted _"cross between John Waters and 'Jackass'"_ will apparently either end Neill Blomkamp's career as a filmmaker--or at the very least--get him permanently kicked out of Hollywood. When Yarm visited Blomkamp's office in Vancouver, he unveiled a 3-foot-tall, photo-realistic silicone puppet rocking a mullet and jailhouse tattoos. The deranged redneck stands completely naked, revealing six nipples and a prodigious, uncircumcised penis. The character?s name, Marvin, is inked on said organ in gothic lettering.

Speaking with The Cinema Source, Blomkamp had this to say: _"I want to do this extremely low budget comedy that may ruin my career, like literally, it may shut my career down. I don?t actually know what will happen. I?m excited about it, it?s called Mild Oats, and it?s fucking mental."_

_?And honestly, I don?t know what?s going to happen,?_ Blomkamp continues, _?But that?s a good sign though, so just see what happens, put it out there, get blacklisted? with a bunch of people that speak to me. The comedy is probably my favorite out of any concept I?ve ever come up with. I?m like so excited about it, I don?t even know what to do. But Chappie though, that?s a proper budget. It?s bigger than District 9, but unlike Elysium. And it?s weird actually, I?m so creatively excited about both of those projects, just like stoked. I can?t wait to make them.?_

The Cinema Source asked Blomkamp if he?s thinking about giving a role to Sharlto Copley in 'Mild Oats.'

_?Yeah. I?m thinking about doing that, the comedy,?_ Neill says, _?That?s the only thing left actually is finding exactly the right people for it that are also willing to go down the road of unemployment.?_

It was remarked if Neill was getting a firing squad together for the film.

_?Exactly,?_ Blomkamp answers, _?A politically correct machine gun crew.?_

I also loved how he told Collider that even if he were permanently black-listed he could just go back to doing paintings and illustrations. Wish he would release those publicly, though. The artwork he did for the D9 artbook is nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2013)

If it's for the art, do what you must.  Honestly, risks like these are how classics are made.  One way or another, it will eventually be remembered.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 21, 2013)

And that's why he's my favorite contemporary filmmaker. Even 'Elysium'--even with its conventional plot--still introduced some concepts and characters you generally don't associate with films of that scale and budget. This guy's approach to the medium is so outside the system that it's truly inspirational.

I can't wait to see how fucked up this movie turns out to be.

Something tells me it's going to be a continuation of this; a short film Blomkamp released last summer.

[youtube]EJWkn24woZk[/youtube]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 21, 2013)

i encourage this, there's nothing i support more than pariahs


----------



## Parallax (Aug 21, 2013)

he's not gonna get black listed


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey man, it happened to Paul Verhoeven. It can happen to anybody.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 28, 2013)

Blomkamp with the prop from 'Mild Oats.'


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 28, 2013)

Creepy


----------



## The World (Aug 28, 2013)

creepy cool


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 28, 2013)

It'll be something ultra hipsterish that'll get him black listed. xDD

But seriously though, I doubt he's gonna get black listed if he doesn't go out of his way to piss anyone off, which it doesn't sound like he's doing.

At least that puppet wont be the reason, it's creepy , not controversial.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 28, 2013)

From what little he's said it about it, he's made it abundantly clear that it will most definitely be extremely volatile.


----------

